# A 3-Cycle Guide to 3x3x3 Blindfold Cubing



## peipeiowen (Feb 20, 2009)

A 3-Cycle Guide to 3x3x3 Blindfold Cubing


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 20, 2009)

WTF? Cubefreak


----------



## KConny (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 24, 2009)

.....what?


----------



## hr.mohr (Feb 24, 2009)

Please don't make this board like 4chan ;-)


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 24, 2009)

If the topic starter just forgot a link, he should put it in now. Otherwise this topicstart gets nominated for "worst of 2009"



> One day God was bored, so he made a dude who had a lot of talent (and two fingers) but was too lazy to use it. His name was Emerson.


Emerson is missing 8 fingers


----------

